# Former Army Commander, LGen Leach, passes away in Ottawa



## dapaterson (2 Apr 2015)

It is with great sadness that the Canadian Museum of History announces the passing of LGen (ret'd) Bill Leach, Chairman of our Board of Trustees, earlier today in Ottawa. 

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1512137/canadian-museum-of-history-announces-the-passing-of-lieutenant-general-bill-leach


----------

